# Connecting Studio Monitors to iMac



## Mario8672 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an iMac and I want to connect a pair of active studio monitors to it. The monitors have these connections:

Unbalanced RCA 
Balanced XLR (balanced/TRS)

http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/2/9/9/341299.jpg

I'm pretty sure that RCA is terrible, so how would I connect it to my iMac using the XLR?

Thanks


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 5, 2007)

RCA isn't that bad, but here you go, this is meant for a microphone, but it will work the same way. http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/garagebandcables/


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thanks a lot! I never knew those existed.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 5, 2007)

You could also use something like this:
http://www.presonus.com/firebox.html

I have used the 8-channel version, and it works extremely well. It may have better quality, as you don't need to "downgrade" the signal to a 3.5mm jack - it goes firewire -> XLR.

Then again, it costs $250.

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/garagebandcables/
looks like you only get one output?


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 5, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/garagebandcables/
> *looks like you only get one output?*



That's true! Do they make a   [2 XLR] ----> [1/8th minijack]?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, 
http://www.samash.com/catalog/showi...se=&Contains=&Search_Type=SEARCH&GroupCode=(m
(male)

http://www.samash.com/catalog/showitem.asp?itemid=22141&sourcetype=singleitemsearch
(female)


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

